# Money-Making Ideas?



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

haul hay during that season. 

make a decent amount of money pretty quick...


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

When I was 12 I started to volunteer at the stable I work at now. I didn't make money right away, but I learned so much about horses that it was worth it. After about a year, I was getting payed minimum wage. Eventually, I got raises thorough out the years. The plus side to working at a stable is that you may be able to ride/exercise horses for free. You also may be able to get free or reduced board, so when you do get a horse it'll be a little easier on your wallet in the long run. You might be able to get good deals on horses for sale, since you work there/they know you. 
There's a boy at my stable right now that's 12 and getting payed $20 every 8 hours. Our barn owner doesn't mind having preteens/teenagers working there because they've made the best/most loyal workers for her.
Also, if you start working/volunteering at a stable you might be able to go to auctions where horses are going for $50-$75, so buying the horse might not even be the most expensive thing if that's the case.
For what I pay yearly...

For Athena:
teeth floated once a year - average $100
shoes every 6 weeks - $95
wormer every other month - average $10
spring shots - $85
I pay board on Athena, so I don't have a price on grain, hay, or shavings for her. 

For Snafu:
teeth - Average $100
trim every six wks - $30
wormer - average $10
shots - $85
joint supplements - $40 every month
hay - $60 every month or so
grain - $10 every other month (he barely gets any)
shavings - $5 for two large garbage bags every other week or so

Every horse is different, and depending where you live, prices may vary. Some horses go barefoot, but you might find one that needs special shoes which cost even more then regular ones.
I used to only pay $15 for a trim, and $30 for shoes all around. Now it's $30/trim and $95/shoes all around. 
If you buy an older horse you may have to pay more for special feed or supplements, too.
I also already own all the tack I need for them, so you may have to spend more if you still need to get saddles, brushes, etc.

The biggest problem for you right now would be driving. Someone would have to drive you back and fourth if you did find a job. 
If I were you, I would try and find a stable that would be willing to let me volunteer. Most stables, at least the stables around here, won't hire just anybody with horse experience, you'd have an advantage because you'd know what they like/how they do things etc. 
This is just what I did when I was your age, but I'm sure you could find some sort of odd job that can make you some moo-la if you're not sure about working at a stable.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think that you might be better off making friends with a local horse trainer. Is there a barn that will let you ride horses? Are you taking riding lessons? It doesn't sound like you're in a position right now to have a horse. The initial cost is the least of your worries. Boarding, tack, lessons, and vet care are so much more expensive. It wouldn't be good to get a horse, fall in love, and then have to give it up because you are going away to college. I know that seems like a lifetime away but you'll blink your eyes and you'll be all grown up. 

My daughter and I take lessons together. She's almost your age. Do you think your mom would be interested in taking lessons with you? Getting your mom involved may help you with your case. Do you know anyone who will let you free lease a horse? How far are you from a stable?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

shmurmer4 said:


> haul hay during that season.
> 
> make a decent amount of money pretty quick...


You did get that she is 12 years old - right? LOL

That was a good budget analysis by WTW

Joshie has some good advise and the same that I would give - got to love parents on the forum!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi anrz, I am also twelve and REALLY want a horse so I know how you feel. Anyways, maybe you could try babysitting? Also, if you ride at a barn already, sometimes the barns have a thing where you could help feed the horses etc. and they take money off your board. Hope I helped!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

After my post, I read whitetrashwarmblood's reply and I think that that was good advice-work at a barn! I sometimes work at my barn on Sunday's and I always (well, not always) get to ride the horses/ponies if I work for several hours. Keep in mind, you will get dirty, and it is hard work, but it is DEFINATELY worth it!!!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I earned enough money babysitting to buy my first pony when I was your age (around 40 years ago...ouch). If you go through the Red Cross program and do a good job you will have a client waiting list. I don't know what the pay is for babysitters is right now there but if it compares to here it is worth it. One advantage that babysitting has for you is that it shouldn't interfere with your school work (your most important focus right now). Always ask if the parents will let you do it while the kids are napping or asleep.
Finding someone who has a horse and will let you groom and help out in exchange for riding priviledges will help you satisfy your "horse fever". A 12 year old will need full assistance, cooperation and support from her parents to deal with the responsibilities of a horse. 
Good luck.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> You did get that she is 12 years old - right? LOL
> 
> That was a good budget analysis by WTW
> 
> Joshie has some good advise and the same that I would give - got to love parents on the forum!


If she is weak she can drive the truck... I was doing it at a younger age.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

shmurmer4 said:


> If she is weak she can drive the truck... I was doing it at a younger age.


Where can you drive a truck at age 12? I don't think you can legally work at age 12. Some states don't even allow 12 year old children to be left in house alone, let alone babysit. Times are different now. Many things we could do are no longer available to kids today.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Where can you drive a truck at age 12? I don't think you can legally work at age 12. Some states don't even allow 12 year old children to be left in house alone, let alone babysit. Times are different now. Many things we could do are no longer available to kids today.


You're right the police might drive off into the hay field and give her a ticket. lol.

You can do farm labor at 12, you don't even have to pay taxes on it or anything.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The assumption is typically that when you say "drive the truck" it means on a public road. Bad assumption!

When I lived in NY that is exactly the way I would have taken it but down here it is not unusual at all to see youngsters in the field on a tractor or driving the pickup.

(At this point, I'm going to move this thread over to "Horse Talk".)


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> The assumption is typically that when you say "drive the truck" it means on a public road. Bad assumption!
> 
> When I lived in NY that is exactly the way I would have taken it but down here it is not unusual at all to see youngsters in the field on a tractor or driving the pickup.
> 
> (At this point, I'm going to move this thread over to "Horse Talk".)


you're right, I apologize for being an ***.

my point is still valid though.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

My 10 year old daughter takes care of friends' and neighbors' pets when they go away. Of course, I have to drive her back and forth a couple of times a day, but she does all the work to earn the money and it's mainly during the summer. She also saves birthday and Christmas money she receives from relatives.

Babysitting and stable work are great ideas, too, so it is feasible for you to earn enough money, say, over the course of a year to buy a horse, but, as others have suggested, you have to look at the bigger picture. How would you manage board, vet and farrier bills?

My girls were born into horses so it breaks my heart to see young girls who have been bitten by the horse bug, but whose parents are not as enthusiastic. I hope you're able to work horses into your life somehow. 

(Side note: I was driving the truck in the hay fields at age 12, too. )


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jen, your kids are lucky to have been born into horses. I had to hitch a ride to my aunt and uncle's to ride. After I was married and by the time #3 came along we had horses for them but no one wanted to ride.

Last week my daughter was telling one of the people she works with about our horses and they told her how they always wanted a pony when they were kids. She said all she wanted was a pool table and all she ever got were ponies!

Out of our family of 2 boys, their wives, our daughter, my wife and I; I'm the only one who rides.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> She said all she wanted was a pool table and all she ever got were ponies!


HA! That cracked me up!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I agree with what horse123 said about babysitting. That is a great job to have. If you like kids, it can be a very fun experience. Ask around and make yourself available. Young couples with kids LOVE babysitters. And you can make decent money too. Babysitting earned me lots of money when I was your age um ... 9 years ago (lol).

As for expenses ... my estimates are probably lower than average, since my barn has very cheap board and I got my horse for free. 

full-care board: $160/month (this includes hay, grain, bedding)
*the horses at my barn are outside 24/7 and brought in at mealtimes and in bad weather

farrier: $25 for a trim / around $60 for trimming & shoeing

teeth: $0 (she doesn't get her teeth done)

tack: $150 - used saddle
$20 - used bridle
$300 - rainsheet and winter blanket
$100 - everything else (roughly)
$50 - first aid

shots: $150/yearly shots (I think)

other vet expenses: so far I have paid probably close to $350-400 (once for a check-up & the time she colicked)

These expenses do not include random purchases such as new halters, lead ropes, flax seed (as part of her grain), treats, and various other things I need. 

I would suggest part-leasing a horse and taking lessons (if you don't already). Before I got Jubilee, I was riding the same horse in my lessons for 3 years and got very attached, I felt like she was my own. Don't give up, but also be prepared for perhaps not being able to get a horse right away. Even though my expenses aren't that huge, it still all adds up.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

When I was your age I would clean stalls and feed people's horses while they were out of town. I was lucky enough to grow up with horses but I have done my fair share of working with kids who want to ride but can't. I'd have them come to my house help me out with the horsey chores in exchange I would teach them how to ride.

Also when I wanted to start taking lessons at 15 my mom told me I had to pay for it myself, I didn't have any English tack at all. So my aunt helped me get started and once I proved to my parents I was serious they started helping me out with shows and lessons.

Good luck!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I agree with zany....your parents will probably help when they see you working hard and contributing to the cost. As a parent, I can tell ya, kids often have whims, so sometimes its hard for parents to tell what you are really serious about. So work hard and show them that you are serious. you will really need their cooperation in the long run. Im an adult and have money coming in and I find it tough sometimes. As everyone has mentioned...you will have to take into consideration....shoes or trims, feed, hay, general care stuff, AND it is very very helpful to have some emergency vet bill money set aside! those vet bills can get crazy! good luck to you!!!!! sounds like you are a hard working kid and I think you will find a way to get you a horse!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

in the hay field, no driver's license is needed, just the skilles to drive a truck every slowly.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas- the stable I ride at has a website and I looked into working at the stable. The website says that people of all ages can work in exchange for free rides or money. I do take lessons, but my parents are not interested in riding. And I know that RIGHT NOW I am not in a good position to own a horse- I am just looking for money-making ideas that would help me with the financial part of horse-ownership. Even if I start working right now, owning a horse is still a long way away! Most likely I won't own a horse until college or after; these are just ideas to start saving up money.


----------



## victorymarchx (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you considered leasing a horse or pony? I did that at your age and it worked out great! I got to know a lot of different people around the barn I rode at which opened up lots of new opportunities for me ! After that I got my free first amazing pony from a lady who got to know me well ! About the job, try dog walking, or cleaning cars, anything like that ! I'm not sure what your state working age minimum is but I would check that out. My first job was scooping ice cream which earned me about 600 bucks in 3 months ! Good luck; you'll find something !


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

anrz, I talked to you in Horse Chat today and you said that you were going to jump *your horse *today. Does this mean you got a horse?!?!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok, i'm sorry, I think I was confusing you with another user. Never mind!


----------

